# anybody use the GCC flat table accessory?



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Has anybody added the flat table accessory to their GCC plotter? Does it work?

Nove Rhinestone Deport is selling them:

GCC Cutting Plotter Accessories | Nova Rhinestone Depot

I'm hoping for a poor man's IOLine cutter.

-James Leonard


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

we have some on order for a couple of customers but they are currently back ordered until the end of the month. I am looking forward to seeing how it works.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Thanks! I am also hoping to see how it works soon.

-James


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The tables are real nice indeed,, here is a short video about them,, 

http://youtu.be/JPdJVSMfhYM


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW!

NOT like the IOLine which moves the entire table, but close enough! AND contour cutting for really big shapes. Totally cool. Since it uses the pinch rollers I am guessing you could still cut vinyl from a strip cut from a roll. Now I wonder if it can cut Chenille fabric on that sticky sheet...

Thanks!

-James


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can cut fabrics from a sticky cutting mat,, some cut ok and some don't,, you may have to put a backing on the fabric and then cut from the mat.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok,

More questions. Where do you get the sticky cutting mats? What do they cost? What is their approximate usage life in this application?

-James Leonard


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can get them at any craft store or walmart, price is reasonable,, you may be able to get a price on them from walmart site,, look for cricut cutting mats. Usage life would depend on your volume and they can be re-finished with a tacky spray you can get at any hardware store in the paint department.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

The Cricut mats max out at 12" wide. The mat shown in the GCC video is a LOT bigger than that. Anys ideas where to get those?

-James


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That may not be a viable option for cutting fabric, and like I said some fabrics will cut and some will not so it will be a test for you. If you are thinking of cutting the fabric to make a shirt then this cutter would not be the method to use.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Lol,

The question was about the mat size.

I am looking at this as a substitute for the IOLIne applique cutters. Mostly for tackle twill but for other fabrics also. BUT to sub for an IOLine a big mat will be needed.

-James


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If tackle twill is what you are going to do then you don't need a cutting mat,, you use the cutting mat for smaller objects


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Are you familiar with the IOLine cutters? They use a sticky mat for everything. If I mount this table on my Puma III I want to protect it from the knife. The cutting strip will be gone so I think a little extra insurance is needed to prevent overcuts from ruining both the knife and the table.

I guess you have no idea where to get big mats, right?

-James


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I made one out of an 18" x 24" "For Sale" sign (thin plastic not coro) from the hardware store and some spray adhesive....


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Royce,

Are you using that for cutting completely through fabrics / thin leather / etc. or just as a safety margin as I described. If you do cut through, does it dull your knives very quickly?

-James


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have just used it for playing on my Expert 24 and Cut-3000..

And cutting depth should be started shallow and made deeper via testing so as to not go too deep.....


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

royster13 said:


> I made one out of an 18" x 24" "For Sale" sign (thin plastic not coro) from the hardware store and some spray adhesive....


Can u post a pic?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

do you have to have the stand to use them or can they be used table top?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I wanted to offer my opinion on this matter. This cutter has a stepper motor, so I would caution against using it to cut Twill or fabric as you can ruin your motor. I would not recommend anything other then a Servo motor to cut Twill.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I was talking about making a large self adhesive pad....I bought an 18" x 24" for sale sign....It is about 15 mil styrene.....I sprayed it with some spray adhesive and it works okay.....I have used it for cutting card stock to make boxes.....I have not cut twill with either my Expert 24 or Cut-3000....


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> I wanted to offer my opinion on this matter. This cutter has a stepper motor, so I would caution against using it to cut Twill or fabric as you can ruin your motor. I would not recommend anything other then a Servo motor to cut Twill.


Hi Nick,

You are talking about the Expert 24, right? I have a PUMA III which does have servo motors.

-James


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

jemmyell said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> You are talking about the Expert 24, right? I have a PUMA III which does have servo motors.
> 
> -James


Yes. I was referring to the Expert 24, more specifically the Expert 24LX. I just didn't want someone to invest in a Expert 24 or LX, and watch the motor burn out due to misunderstanding.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

would they have to buy a new machine if they did.

which machine would you recommend that cost under 2k to cut twill? is th 250g on the gx24 enough? would the cleancut blades help any? or is it just the motor cant cut it?



Nick Horvath said:


> Yes. I was referring to the Expert 24, more specifically the Expert 24LX. I just didn't want someone to invest in a Expert 24 or LX, and watch the motor burn out due to misunderstanding.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

agensop said:


> would they have to buy a new machine if they did.
> 
> which machine would you recommend that cost under 2k to cut twill? is th 250g on the gx24 enough? would the cleancut blades help any? or is it just the motor cant cut it?


The GX-24 is great for cutting twill.

It is the motor. The Stepper motor is not as durable as a Servo motor and will burn out if used to cut Twill.


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Question here... Do I need to remove the table when I'm when I want to use a roll of vinyl. I've watched the video and can't tell.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Stephanie - you will need to remove the table once you are done with it and want to go back to roll media.


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Stephanie - you will need to remove the table once you are done with it and want to go back to roll media.


That seems to be a hassle. It might just be a deal breaker for me. Is there another way around it than without buying a table?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone acutally using the table add on ?
I have a second GCC unit it coming that we want to dedicate it to rhinestones, cutting stick flock and decal material and was thinking or hoping using the table top would help it cut better.
Also it was asked but never answered can the cutter sit on a table with the add on or need to be on a stand. ?

Thanks
M


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

freebird1963 said:


> I have a second GCC unit it coming that we want to dedicate it to rhinestones, cutting stick flock and decal material and was thinking or hoping using the table top would help it cut better


*off subject* 

Is your Cut-3000 not cutting well? do you have a stand now? what
new GCC cutter are you getting?

I only ask because if you are having cutting issues with Cut-3000 and Sticky Flock there maybe a simple fix for this and your new cutter.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a different machine with tables, and it is a 24 inch and yes it can sit on a table fine.

My Gcc expert i cut with a mat, usually which is stiffer, than normal template material when fed into the cutter.

If we can help you get your machine Mark or setting dialed in better for cutting their are plenty here that have the same setup .
sandy jo


----------

